# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Wondroos

## gossie

Wat houdt eigenlijk precies "wondroos" in?

----------


## Flogiston

Wondroos is een bacteriële besmetting die leidt tot een ontsteking van de onderste huidlaag en het onderhuidse bindweefsel. Die bacterie kan via een klein wondje onder de huid zijn gekomen.

Mag ik je voor meer informatie naar Wikipedia verwijzen?

Een uitgebreidere beschrijving (opgepast: ook enge foto's) vind je op de Engelstalige Wikipedia.

Ik hoop dat je deze vraag niet stelt omdat je zelf wondroos hebt...

----------

